# Is the pen tile screen as bad as some say?



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

I want this phone. I currently have a Droid 2 and I watch a lot of movies. I am doing my research and I found tons of horror stories where people actually use words like horrified. Well I am now kinda scared of this pen tile display. Is it as bad as they claim or what?


----------



## big58ben (Jul 25, 2011)

Not sure what the issue problem is but I've had virtually all Android devices and while the screen is 2nd to the Sammy screens for brightness and resolution it is way better in terms of battery use IMO.


----------



## thecaptain0220 (Jun 7, 2011)

I would definitely recommend checking it out in the store first. I feel like it has its benefits and its growing on me, but at first i wasn't sure.


----------



## msburr87 (Jun 24, 2011)

In short. NO, visually the screen takes some adjusting, especially coming from the over saturated Super AMOLED charge. But once you are adjusted you really can't tell the difference, and I would argue its better then then my thunderbolt as well as far as colors and brightness. The big thing for me, and most, is how it has very very very little impact on the battery. I have and extended battery and I consistently get over 12 hours with at least 2+ hours of screen on heavy use. On any other LTE phone you would be looking at 6-8.


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

At first you will noticed the patterns in the whites and stuff. (I actually liked it) but anyway. after a while of you using this device. the screen grows on you. I personally lost site of the patterns. so its like there not even there. And this screen is freaking bright. i have mine set on %30 and its just as bright as my sisters inspire 4g on full brightness.

but to me i love it.

I'm sure you wont be disapointed. I watcch netfilx alot and it doesn't bother me at all. its actually nice.


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I agree check it out in the store first. I came from the Droid X and in the store I really did not notice the difference, but later once I got my apps on it I could tell the difference. However after a few days I really don't notice as much anymore. I have been keeping the screen brightness on minimum because it is very bring. Also this weekend in direct sunlight, I only changed to to 60% and I could see everything, this to me is a huge plus. Also I have tweetdark on my phone, black background with white text and it is stunning at how nice that looks. I watched a netflix movie this weekend and the screen did not bother me, this was on 3G so it was not 100% crisp, but it was still very nice.

Also coming from the D2 the increased screen size will be a positive as well.


----------



## nrage23 (Sep 14, 2011)

It is the best I used in sunlight.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Ok, you guys have put my doubts to rest, I'll be hacking this thing right along side of you tonight.


----------



## varelse (Sep 1, 2011)

The pentile display is not terrible. Coming from a Super AMOLED, i definitely notice the difference. But to be honest, I got used to it. I'm not a person who plays games on it all the time, and I dont need the super awesome crisp display. I do admit, some of the colors are not as sharp as they could be, but as I said before, i use this phone for work, so as long as everything is readable, its fine

Just my 2c


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

"terryrook said:


> Ok, you guys have put my doubts to rest, I'll be hacking this thing right along side of you tonight.


Woooo

I hope u enjoy it man. Play with it at the store before you buy it though!


----------



## phydo (Jun 7, 2011)

The first day was like an acid trip. Now I don't notice it even when I look for it. Its my favorite screen so far

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ATXGurl (Jul 27, 2011)

Its like looking through a window screen...


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

Colors are a bit "washed out" looking, but the benefits far outweigh the cons.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

Well im swyping this from my bionic, the pen tile is noticeable but barely, even stock this thing is a beast. Thanks for all the responses. I love this phone and its red headed stepchild display!


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

"terryrook said:


> Well im swyping this from my bionic, the pen tile is noticeable but barely, even stock this thing is a beast. Thanks for all the responses. I love this phone and its red headed stepchild display!


It gets better. After the 3rd day u will love it even more.


----------



## Topher227 (Jul 27, 2011)

Honestly?

You only see it if your looking for it. What bugged me for the first few days was the slightly washed out colors.... but what made it all up was how it performs in bright sunlight; It looks clear and amazingly crisp. In the end, i balanced Awesome Looking Screen with Battery Savings and battery savings was the winner.

Its all personal opinion -- your best bet is to go look at it in store and make your choice there. I did that and walked out with a shiny new bionic


----------

